# John McCain’s 1969 “Tokyo Rose” Propaganda Recording Released



## gjs238 (Aug 6, 2016)

Published on Aug 5, 2016
WWW.TRUNEWS.COM
John McCain’s 1969 “Tokyo Rose” Propaganda Recording Released


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zO0mHEJyC3Y&app=desktop_

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 7, 2016)

Trauma, stress, phisical and psichologycal torture can achieved that.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 7, 2016)

Easily.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 7, 2016)

Many of the POWs were forced to record such propaganda. McCain served with honor while in captivity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Denniss (Aug 26, 2018)

Just heard the news he died today - Farewell and Rest In Peace. America has lost one of his greatest politicians and fighter for Democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

